# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 10.77 Official OH single



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

DYK I actually am able to react to official solves?

meh angle


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Woah, vgj Kim! Awesome average as well :tu


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 16, 2015)

"I hate OH"

*hour later*

"Nvm 10.77 oh single in finals"


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Woah, vgj Kim! Awesome average as well :tu



Thanks! 



Ninja Storm said:


> "I hate OH"
> 
> *hour later*
> 
> "Nvm 10.77 oh single in finals"


----------



## Username (Aug 17, 2015)

L2 U R2 D U2 B2 R2 U R F' L F U F2 R F2 U R' F2 U'

x2
D F2 R2 U' L u
y U' z U' R' U
z' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U r U2 R' U' R U' r'


----------



## Berd (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice! Your reaction was funny hehe.


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Your reaction was funny hehe.



haha thanks!


----------

